# Whats Your Monthly Mobile Data Use



## KMyers (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello All,

I commonly find myself bouncing between my desks and on the road. I tend to rack up A LOT of mobile data use. I know I am a heavy user but wanted to ask... How much mobile data do you use in a month?

If you are on a Family Plan, just give your total, not the family.

*In my case, I tend to use around 45 GB per month (and around 1-2 GB of Tethering). *

My Billing Cycle ends on October 15th and I am already 24 GB in.


----------



## rmlhhd (Oct 31, 2014)

I have 1TB of data although I rarely go over 1GB unless I'm tethering in a fast 3G or 4G area.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2014)

Not very much:



I very rarely use my phone. Generally it's to browse Reddit while on the toilet or check vpsBoard when not at home.


----------



## KMyers (Oct 31, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Not very much:
> 
> 
> 
> I very rarely use my phone. Generally it's to browse Reddit while on the toilet or check vpsBoard when not at home.


No shocker there. I have seen your old feature phone in person... shivers...


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 31, 2014)

Not much here either, but I get my $20/month worth.


----------



## yomero (Oct 31, 2014)

God...

Here (MX) the mobile data is really really expensive compared with that plans that you have.

For prepaid contracts, we are talking about 40USD per 3GB/month getting some "packages". But for data "on the go", it costs around 0.20USD per MEGABYTE.

The postpaid users maybe can get something like 10GB for the same money. And that's with most companies (average).

I am a prepaid user, without that packages... you may imagine how much I try to minimize the data usage, just for the very essential things (messaging)


----------



## TekStorm - James (Oct 31, 2014)

Usually, upward of 16GB; my base monthly quota.  I generally use most all of my it, sometimes going over, but try to stay under though.  Here in Canada, our mobile data plans suck ass; and, overages, for the most part, are stupidly costly.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 31, 2014)

I use a few GB but could use a hell of a lot more, the problem is there are only a few providers that offer good coverage here and those that do think 500mb is a TON of data.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 31, 2014)

KMyers said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I commonly find myself bouncing between my desks and on the road. I tend to rack up A LOT of mobile data use. I know I am a heavy user but wanted to ask... How much mobile data do you use in a month?
> 
> ...


Holy cow!  45 GB?  Dang!!!

My plan originally only had 550 MB per month, but I kept going over (of course...), so I upgraded to a 3 GB Plan.  I guess now I use about 2 to 3 GB of data every month.  

Sometimes I go over, sometimes I'm under.  Most of the time, I feel like i'm at a good medium. 

Of course...  85% of it is the Reddit News app...  Then 125 MB is all snapchats.  Rest is... history...


----------



## D. Strout (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm almost always within range of wifi, and my mobile data is (to some degree) pay-as-you go (I use Ting). In general, I try not to use much, and in fact I have it turned off completely right now. I haven't had a data plan for long, just six months, and in only one of those months did I go over 100MB.


----------



## KMyers (Oct 31, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Holy cow!  45 GB?  Dang!!!
> 
> My plan originally only had 550 MB per month, but I kept going over (of course...), so I upgraded to a 3 GB Plan.  I guess now I use about 2 to 3 GB of data every month.
> 
> ...


I have had some months where I have used close to 60 GB. 45 GB is my avg.

I love listening to PodCasts while I am in commute. Some are done via a normal Podcast while others are hosted on YouTube. At least 15-20GB of my data is from YouTube PodCasts.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2014)

I probably push 2-3GB a month.  

I'd use more, but they want an arm and a leg for such.   So I heavily restrict use unless I must or experience a BW outage like I had happen last month with landline.

Still considering Tmobile which would have my use going up since top plan is use friendly.  But unwilling to splurge for McYuppie Trend phone.   Knowing full well it be broken, drowned, etc. in no time.

Guess I'm strange.  I'd prefer a high use data plan with tether ability.  Just a good ole fashion access point.   Then I'll use a halfway alright tablet.   Phone are blah.  Nice phones are getting into size territory of tablets, so why not take the proper route.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 31, 2014)

KMyers said:


> I have had some months where I have used close to 60 GB. 45 GB is my avg.
> 
> I love listening to PodCasts while I am in commute. Some are done via a normal Podcast while others are hosted on YouTube. At least 15-20GB of my data is from YouTube PodCasts.


Wowza.  I listen to spotify as I commute (premium, therefore I download my playlists).  But yeah that's definitely one way to use a ton of data.  If I had unlimited data I'd go absolutely crazy with it, and probably constantly have my VPN on and stream music haha.


----------



## RA4W (Oct 31, 2014)

Not very much 3-4GB per month. Costs way to much to get extra the 3g/4g net is so overloaded where i live, a few years ago you could get an unlimited plan but not anymore.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 31, 2014)

rmlhhd said:


> I have 1TB of data although I rarely go over 1GB unless I'm tethering in a fast 3G or 4G area.


... How do you have 1TB of mobile data >_> What country are you based in?

I do around ~500MB/month on average. Some months are higher because I'll be careless and tell cyanogenmod to update the firmware.

Francisco


----------



## rmlhhd (Oct 31, 2014)

Francisco said:


> ... How do you have 1TB of mobile data >_> What country are you based in?
> 
> 
> I do around ~500MB/month on average. Some months are higher because I'll be careless and tell cyanogenmod to update the firmware.
> ...


UK - Three

"


All you can eat data gives you worry free internet use. Even if you used your phone for every minute of every day you could only use, subject to TrafficSense™, around 1000GB each month. We may use this cap to identify inappropriate use of the service, such as commercial use, which isn't permitted under our terms and conditions.
"


----------



## mikho (Oct 31, 2014)

somewhere between 4-5 GB / month on my phone and the same from my ipad that I use for tethering.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 31, 2014)

My phone tells me that it is:


700 MB per month on mobile
900 MB per month on WIFI
Mainly caused by:


1x O 365 Account
2x Exchange Accounts
2x IMAP Account
Feedly
Whatsapp


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 31, 2014)

Currently around 2 Gb since I've switched from Sprint to AT&T. Before I could barely get anything for a while.


----------



## trewq (Oct 31, 2014)

Around 1.4-2GB. Data in Australia is expensive.


----------



## nunim (Oct 31, 2014)

I pay for $55/mo for 10GB on Wind Mobile and I try to use all of it.  I've used 8GB this month and have 13 days left =/

I haven't been able to find anyone who will offer more than 10GB, most plans come with 1-2GB for much more money.


----------



## willie (Oct 31, 2014)

Close to 0.  I only use mobile data on rare occasions, to look up directions or check for an urgent email or the like.  I don't see how to use 10+GB unless you're streaming video or something.  I don't see any reason to use mobile data for something like podcasts.  The original concept of a podcast (the name derives from "ipod" which was originally a portable audio player with an internal hard drive and no network connectivity) was that you downloaded the file from your computer onto your portable player at home, then listened to the portable on the train or whatever.  I have a non-networked (non-ipod) portable player with enough good music in its local flash storage that I don't see any need to stream anything to it.  I'm content to occasionally put new stuff on it at home.

I have the t-mobile $2/day plan for my ancient smartphone, which means if I use the phone any particular day, it costs $2 for that day til midnight (unlimited usage), but if I don't use it, it costs $0.  So I don't use it unless getting online that minute is worth $2, which is maybe once every few months.  Otherwise I use wifi if I can find it, or wait til I get home.

I use a separate dumbphone with no data plan for most voice calls and SMS.  My total expenditures for both phones are less than $10 a month most of the time.  Both are prepaid.


----------



## JahAGR (Oct 31, 2014)

2-5GB, sometimes a little more. 90% of my usage is from tethering, pretty much everything I do on the phone itself is text-based so low bandwidth


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 31, 2014)

Since July 22, 2014, or about 3 months, 13.7GB.  But I was on the road for 4 weeks of that period and was relying on my hotspot, which was 6GB of that.

If my employer didn't pay for my phone and I had to buy my own phone, I wouldn't pay for mobile data.  About the only thing that I really need while not in wifi is maps/directions, and I could get by without that (I did for 40 years before the iPhone came along!)

Everything else is nice but not worth paying for.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Oct 31, 2014)

I use approximately 700-900MB in a typical month, on my 6GB 4G/LTE plan.


----------



## wcypierre (Oct 31, 2014)

most of the time <1gb, and only if I go out alot then it will reach 2gb+


----------



## bizzard (Nov 1, 2014)

I typically used to limit the 3G data usage to around 500MB per month. Since I moved to new location, whenever the office Internet goes down, everyone connects to my mobile and so, for last two months, its around 4 to 5GB.


----------



## William (Nov 1, 2014)

500-1000GB.

We use LTE as main house connection.

45EUR.


----------



## vampireJ (Nov 1, 2014)

Hmm my primary internet connection is LTE (which is you know mobile data from your telco). It does use a modem / router.

We contantly max out the 2mbps allocation- with my little kid watching youtubes most of the time and 720p at that. There are a lot of times where the bandwidth is allowed to go way above 2mbps.

So 5gb a day is quite small for our usage.

It costs 1000pesos / about 25usd by the way


----------



## William (Nov 1, 2014)

Yea,  similar to as we have

http://imgur.com/0DQNjQN,ODUEP8i

Mobile i use around 2GB monthly with Spotify and iCloud.


----------



## nDesign (Nov 1, 2014)

On my mobile, I used ~2GB most of the time...


----------



## TruvisT (Nov 1, 2014)

I hardly really use mine. I used to use a lot but now all I use my phone for is e-mail and phone calls. I used to hit the limit all the time with youtube and music apps but I hardly use them anymore.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Nov 1, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Not much here either, but I get my $20/month worth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah RW! Forgive me though, I pay $25/mo (more like $27/mo with taxes) how did you get data for $20? Or were you an original user who got the beta discount?


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 1, 2014)

I use a my mobile phone a lot when out and about and I have "all you can eat data" from ThreeUK, but I use about 1.19GB from 26th Oct - 1st Nov. But 1.03GB of that is from Hook (app) which I use for my ChelseaTV streaming.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Nov 1, 2014)

Average about 5GB, used to be 100GB+ with tethering, but got wifi at work/home etc


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 2, 2014)

I pay 120 a month for my phone plan plus an extra 3gb data pack (6gb total). All so i can monitor nodes wherever i am.


Amazingly i am on my phone more then my computer. (Only use it for serious issues or coding otherwise my phone is weapon of choice)


----------

